# Dokumentenverwaltung



## port29 (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich administriere seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Knowledge "Datenbank" (okay, es ist eher eine Verzeichnisstruktur mit PDF und DOC Dateien). Inzwischen hat sich da schon so einiges angesammelt. Die ganze Datenbasis umfasst heute knapp 2TB in 1Mrd Files und täglich kommen ca. 100-200 Dateien dazu. Klingt viel, ist es auch. Nur schätze ich, dass ca. 40-70% der Daten auf dem System "redundant" sind. Andere MD5 Checksumme, aber gleicher Inhalt.

Wieso ist das so? Ganz einfach. Die Datenmenge zu durchsuchen, ist nicht möglich, bzw. nur sehr schwer. Denn die Indizierung unter Windows kann die Datenmenge für eine Volltextsuche nicht bewältigen.

Deshalb bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer Dokumentenverwaltung oder ähnlichem, damit man die Wissensbasis optimal einsetzen kann und nicht stundenlang warten muss, bis ein Resultat geliefert wird.

Kennt von euch jemand ein System, das diese Aufgabe übernehmen kann?


----------

